
The Under-Appreciated Awesomeness of Apple Events (The Technology) - ttepasse
http://inessential.com/2019/04/25/the_under_appreciated_awesomeness_of_app
======
ttepasse
A second good article in that direction - worrying how Mac-Marzipan fits into
MacOS' automation and scripting strength - is here:

[https://leancrew.com/all-this/2019/04/whats-next/](https://leancrew.com/all-
this/2019/04/whats-next/)

… but its title is of course rather useless on HN.

